# Ava turns 2 years old!!



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

I can't believe how fast the time has flown! Ava will be officially turning 2 years old this Thursday (April 3), but we're taking advantage of the beautiful weather today to celebrate. We took her to one of her favorite parks for a run and swim this morning, came home and had a nap, and now her daddy is getting some nice steaks ready for grilling. She will also have some presents to open, of course. I made a little video to celebrate her second year of life with us, and I thought I'd share it with all of you, since you have been on this 2-year journey with us!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEJBplDCj7Y


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Ava, such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ava! She looks like such a pretty happy girl.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Ava!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ava! Nice video of her. She's a happy girl.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! She had a great day, loved her dinner and presents, and actually fell asleep last night hugging her new stuffed monster toy. I can't believe how fast she has grown up!!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Happy birthday, Ava*

What a happy-looking GSD. She's so cute, have fun!Bob


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ava!!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy early Birthday Ava!! Enjoy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Ava . Wishing you a great year.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! Today is her actual birthday, and I'm glad I had a short day at work so I can spend some extra time with her.


----------

